

Buy the HP TouchPad Tablet for $101.95 on Barnes&Noble - schlichtm
http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=/1JnPdCUL*I&offerid=229293.886111788637&type=2&subid=0

======
RobertHubert
AWESOME! was trying for an hour yesterday on HPs small business site, phones
were down, shopping cart was down, live chat was down... lol.

Just picked up 3 from B&N.

~~~
RobertHubert
NM B&N Just sent me an email saying my order was canceled and my card
refunded...

DAMN DAMN DAMN... lol

~~~
reemrevnivek
Uh oh...I ordered 1 yesterday at 9:15 AM. No emails yet, but this makes me
more than a little worried...

------
schlichtm
Video review here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjFHrXacRCQ>

------
pacomerh
Has anyone been able to successfully install android on it?.

~~~
schlichtm
They are working on it.

~~~
pacomerh
Cool, in any case this could be a good device for web, media, reading and
email.

~~~
schlichtm
That's what I figure. At the very least you can use it for movies/tv shows or
a really fancy digital photo frame.

